# Interesting Video



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Stopped watching after 2mins:doublesho didn't even bother to put the cord over his shoulder, just watching the cord move back and forth on the boot edge :lol:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

It’s only a test panel !


----------

